# NYPD Commander Anthony Bologna Pepper Sprays Citizens



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 28, 2011)

Sources: 
http://www.pixiq.com/article/nypd-cop-anthony-bologna-pepper-sprays-citizens-in-second-video
http://www.pixiq.com/article/commanding-nypd-officers-abusing-powers


Police Commissioner Raymond W. Kelly said on Wednesday that the Internal Affairs Bureau will look into the decision of a high-ranking officer to use pepper spray on a number of female protesters at an Occupy Wall Street demonstration on Saturday.
http://cityroom.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/09/28/police-department-to-examine-pepper-spray-incident/?hp

Now, obviously there are lots of cameras at play here. What many are showing is that a small number of NYPD are abusing they pepper spray, most being white shirted commanders. Their actions are reportedly even pissing off the rank and file who are also being hosed down. They also show lots of idiot protesters being rightfully redirected and in some cases arrested.

Personally I avoid these types of events. Too much chaos, too much risk of injury, from both abusive cops and idiot protestors.  But, I'd love to have a long lens, a good mike and sit on a rooftop and record. Wearing a flack jacket, helmet and kevlar undies of course in case some NYPD sniper tries to Dillman me.


----------



## Monroe (Sep 28, 2011)

That's messed up! What risk did those protestors face. 

I avoid protests. But I'm glad there are other people willing to go that aren't there to cause trouble. That pisses me off.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 29, 2011)

Looks wrong to me.  There should be an investigation.

However, the group 'Anonymous' posted the police officer's personal information online.  Then they posted the personal information of his family online.  Some demonstrators have sworn violent revenge against his family for what he did.  Which shows the level to which we have dropped.

At this point, I'd bring in the water canons, clear out the 'occupy wall street' protesters, and put an end to this nonsense.


----------



## cdunn (Sep 29, 2011)

Anonymous is in the wrong with exposing the officer's family. 

However, this 'nonsense' is the slow spread of the feeling that the rule of law has broken down to the disadvantage of the citizenry. It will be interesting to see if it stays mostly non-violent.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 29, 2011)

cdunn said:


> Anonymous is in the wrong with exposing the officer's family.
> 
> However, this 'nonsense' is the slow spread of the feeling that the rule of law has broken down to the disadvantage of the citizenry. It will be interesting to see if it stays mostly non-violent.



When people complain that the rule of law has broken down as a justification for breaking the law themselves, I don't have any problem putting them in prison.

If someone can point out one election in the USA where an elected official, having been defeated, has refused to leave office, I will believe that the rule of law has broken down.
If someone can point out where the Supreme Court has issued a ruling that the Executive or Legislative bodies have refused to obey, I will believe that the rule of law has broken down.

That's not to say we're not seeing some strain in the system.  Congress passed DOMA, whether one likes it or not.  It's law.  The White House is flirting with the idea of telling the Justice Department to not enforce it.  Likewise, Congress did not pass the Dream Act, but the White House has ordered the Justice Department to not enforce immigration law in certain segments, which matches what the Dream Act would have resulted in had it passed.  That is certainly side-stepping the rule of law and ignoring the proper role of government.  That some people cheer this because the results are what they want, even though they strain the fabric of our system of government, worries me.


----------



## cdunn (Sep 29, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> When people complain that the rule of law has broken down as a justification for breaking the law themselves, I don't have any problem putting them in prison.
> 
> If someone can point out one election in the USA where an elected official, having been defeated, has refused to leave office, I will believe that the rule of law has broken down.
> If someone can point out where the Supreme Court has issued a ruling that the Executive or Legislative bodies have refused to obey, I will believe that the rule of law has broken down.
> ...



Perhaps I used the wrong turn of phrase - It would have been better to say that a portion people are starting to believe that the law is being misused to enrich the plutocrat at the expense of the commons, while effectively silencing the commons, and they feel that the system in place needs the kinds of repairs that do not come without a major shock to the sytem.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 29, 2011)

cdunn said:


> Perhaps I used the wrong turn of phrase - It would have been better to say that a portion people are starting to believe that the law is being misused to enrich the plutocrat at the expense of the commons, while effectively silencing the commons, and they feel that the system in place needs the kinds of repairs that do not come without a major shock to the sytem.



Civil disobedience has a long and distinguished history in the USA, and I support it as a means of doing precisely what you describe.

However, civil disobedience has several facets to it.  One is that the disobedience is peaceful.  Threatening to take reprisals on police officers or their families is not civil disobedience, it is criminal behavior.  And second, when one engages in civil disobedience, one accept arrest and imprisonment as a potential consequence for the behavior.  Non-violent protest means non-violent.  If the police tear-gas, arrest, and otherwise disperse the gatherings, that is part of the public record for examination and discussion by the body politic.  Stand there and take your tear gas like a man, is what I'm trying to say.


----------



## cdunn (Sep 29, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Civil disobedience has a long and distinguished history in the USA, and I support it as a means of doing precisely what you describe.
> 
> However, civil disobedience has several facets to it. One is that the disobedience is peaceful. Threatening to take reprisals on police officers or their families is not civil disobedience, it is criminal behavior. And second, when one engages in civil disobedience, one accept arrest and imprisonment as a potential consequence for the behavior. Non-violent protest means non-violent. If the police tear-gas, arrest, and otherwise disperse the gatherings, that is part of the public record for examination and discussion by the body politic. Stand there and take your tear gas like a man, is what I'm trying to say.



I would agree. I just don't believe that their goals are 'nonsense', even if they lack organization. Anonymous's threats are another deal entirely.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 29, 2011)

cdunn said:


> I would agree. I just don't believe that their goals are 'nonsense', even if they lack organization. Anonymous's threats are another deal entirely.



Please understand that it is not 'Anonymous' that is the only group threatening reprisals; if you read the #occupywallstreet threads on Twitter, you can see that some of the protesters are also threatening violence-as-justice against the police officer and his family.  Meanwhile, others protesting in the park are openly stating that it's time to 'step it up' into actual revolution.  Sorry, when you start talking armed insurrection, you just crossed the line in my book.  Sympathy=gone, and frankly speaking, if someone threatens my nation in that manner, they're my enemy.  Come to my house with a gun using the word 'revolution' and I'll show you my guns.  Or at least what's in them.  They do lack organization.  Also brains, apparently.


----------



## JohnEdward (Sep 29, 2011)

Oh that is hilarious. I love New Yorkers. Loved the second video, corral up some young passive women and casually walk by and pepper spray them, like he was window shopping. Brilliant.  The officer that helped corral the women had a look on his face after the incident as he turned to his fellow officer, it was like, did what I just see really happen? Priceless.  Then other officers walked up hold the barrier, because the corralled women are wreathing and crying in pain on their knees and cause more of a threat, as they watch the women pepper sprayed in anguish.  This is the best NY reality TV. Old school New Yorkers, like that, got to love them. He still has that good Ol' touch of that organized crime mentally left in him. 

That was malicious, and callous at best. Bologna, seemed to enjoy it, and needs to be fired. He won't is my guess, they just seem to move him from precinct to precinct, like a bad Catholic preist. He crossed a line from cop to criminal, but I am sure he has been doing that for many years.  The NYPD in his time as a regular officer wasn't known to be the most pristine city police force.  That is disgraceful.  

The anonymous poster and the threats are classic Godfather. Gotta love NY!




[h=2][/h]


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 29, 2011)

Threats against cops, no. Their families, def. not.

Handcuffing Bologna and allowing each of the people he sprayed to return the favor, yes.  

The WTF was that for look on the 1 cops face says it all to me.  It was needless, there was no reason, other than he can do it.
From what I've read about him, he's the type of cop that looks forward to a chance to use his weapon on the job.
So glad I will never set foot in NYC.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 29, 2011)

NYPD commander practicing JKD 'straight blast' with a protestor.


----------



## Flea (Sep 30, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> However, the group 'Anonymous' posted the police officer's personal information online.  Then they posted the personal information of his family online.



Do you have a citation for this?  I looked but I couldn't find it.


----------



## punisher73 (Sep 30, 2011)

Sorry, I didn't get past the fact that the guy's name is "Tony Baloney".


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 30, 2011)

Flea said:


> Do you have a citation for this?  I looked but I couldn't find it.



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-Moment-police-sprayed-mace-womens-faces.html



> New York police officers accused of using excessive force on protesters are now the target of a campaign of hackers.
> 
> The group known as Anonymous has posted what they claim is personal information, as well as family members linked to the police officer who was caught on tape pepper-spraying a group of women at the 'Occupy Wall Street' protests over the weekend.
> 
> Anonymous identified him as Deputy Inspector Anthony Bologna, while a photographer posted various images of the incident, including a close-up of his badge.



It's not the first time they've done it.  They seem to like posting complete information on police officers they don't care for; and from what I read on the various social networks, this is usually met with cheers from the rabble; they want 'justice' and they're 'downtrodden' and they feel the 'law has abandoned them' so it's OK to terrorize and/or physically harm the family members of police officers they hate.

http://www.dailytech.com/Anonymous+...lice+Chiefs+Association+Site/article22621.htm


> The hacker group Anonymous is known for causing havoc in both corporate and government systems. It has declared war on the U.S., and in the past year alone, the group hacked Bank of America emails, NATO and supposedly threatened to destroy Facebook on November 5.
> 
> Now, Anonymous is at it again, this time hacking the Texas Police Chiefs Association website for a brief period of time on Thursday. It replaced the home page with a list of police departments and officials whose email accounts had been hacked by the group.



http://www.sfexaminer.com/local/201...rt-police-officer-information-posts-it-online



> For the second time in a week, online activists have hacked into a BART-related website, this time publicly posting personal information about the agencys police officers.
> 
> The names, home and email addresses, and passwords of 102 members of BARTs Police Officers Association were posted Wednesday on a separate website.


----------



## JohnEdward (Sep 30, 2011)

1. I am supportive of police officers and very liberal of their actions. But, this Deputy Inspector Anthony Bologna was just a malicious, callous prick. He abused his power and authority, especially on innocent and unaware young women who were clearly not a threat or braking the law. There is no excuse for his behavior, and he should lose his job for his malicious deviant abusive criminal behavior. Though he may or may not due to the public outcry of his actions. I would bet if this incident didn't go viral it would have been a very satisfying day, business as usual. 

2. The internet activists or vigilantes.  To a point they did a public service, exposing this bad cop. But if ( I don't really know either way) threats where made against him and his family that also crossed a line. Regardless if they know it is going to take allot to get Bologna fired, if at all. Resorting to organized crime tactics makes you organized crime.  There is no justice in that

3. We don't live in a tribal world, yet some still act if we do. As demonstrated by both parties. Understanding the need for justice, technology clearly has had a great impact on the truth, and justice. There are less questions to what and what didn't happen in a situation upon the advent of digital cameras readily accessible to everyone. An even like this one, recorded as it happens and be seen by the world almost instantly. Because of that create change without violence. But still people feel the need to attack the other side, the other tribe (mob), for what the deem or project as an injustice .  Some social scientist may say we will never rid ourselves of the vigilante mob mentality. That may be true, I just hope enough people will be outraged to get the cop fired, and strongly admonish such vigilante retaliation as criminal and unacceptable subjected to punishment by law.  That is, the public not tolerate such  groups who make threats and violence in the name of justice, and expose them as well.


----------



## WC_lun (Sep 30, 2011)

I'll support %100 people who are protesting peacefully.  That is something that is an integral part of our country and a respected part of how we instigate social change.  If the potestors break the law, then of course they must suffer consequences, such as being arrested and fined for any statutes they break.  That is actually part of why peaceful civil disobedience works.  From what I have seen, most of the officers assigned to the protest on Wall St have acted in a professional manner and gave the protestors the respect they deserve.  However, now because of idiots on both sides, the protest have now became more about the abuse dished out by a couple of over zealous cops and the over the top, against the law, reprisal threats stemming from that abuse.  Anyone who acts the idiot should face the repurcussions for thier idiocy, no matter who they are.

Something I find disheartening is that this peaceful demonstration has been going on for a week without any major incident.  That is a week of a fairly large demonstration in the heart of our biggest city and greatest economic district in the US.  Yet this did not rate as a story in the main stream media until there was violence.  Am I the only one who believes this is a warning of news no longer being news, until it is entertainment?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 30, 2011)

WC_lun said:


> Something I find disheartening is that this peaceful demonstration has been going on for a week without any major incident.  That is a week of a fairly large demonstration in the heart of our biggest city and greatest economic district in the US.  Yet this did not rate as a story in the main stream media until there was violence.  Am I the only one who believes this is a warning of news no longer being news, until it is entertainment?



It all depends on what the news media considers to be news.

In Raleigh, North Carolina, I was part of the annual Right to Life March (as part of the Knights of Columbus) every year. Held in downtown Raleigh, we marched around the capital building.  The newspaper is headquartered across the street.  There are 20,000 of us out there every year.  20,000.  DUDE, 20,000!!!

Not one article.  Not one photograph.  Not one video.  No news stories.

The press does not cover Right to Life marches for the most part.

So 200 people sleeping in the park on Wall Street?  Yeah, that's a yawner.


----------



## WC_lun (Sep 30, 2011)

Bill, that is also wrong, in my opinion.  Now I'll disagree with you on right to life/right to choice, but if 20,000 Americans get together to voice thier opinion on an issue, it should be newsworthy.  Why does it take an act of violence to make it newsworthy?  Unfortunately, I think I know the answer and it does not bode well for a continuation of a representative government "for the people, by the people."


----------



## Monroe (Sep 30, 2011)

To tell the truth, I ignore anything that's about Pro-Lifer's. I took time to examine the opinion, I disagreed with it and moved on. As long as there are no laws restraining abortion in Canada, I'm content. Maybe there are a lot of other people that aren't interested in that debate?

I didn't see anything in the news about the NY protestors. It was only on here that I saw anything about them.


----------



## Carol (Sep 30, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> In Raleigh, North Carolina, I was part of the annual Right to Life March (as part of the Knights of Columbus) every year. Held in downtown Raleigh, we marched around the capital building.  The newspaper is headquartered across the street.  There are 20,000 of us out there every year.  20,000.  DUDE, 20,000!!!



20,000 is a bit of an exaggeration, eh?  They do get a consistent turnout, I'm not even a resident and I know that :lol:

If Raleigh had nearly 10 percent of its population marching from Nash Square to the capitol building, the required police presence and traffic snags alone for that volume of people would get plenty of ink in the News and Observer.

The organizers themselves say it was about 1500 in 2003
http://www.worldnewspaperpublishing.com/news/FullStory.asp?loc=TCW&ID=202

The organizers themselves say it was about 1500 in 2011
http://www.nrlc.org/news_and_views/Jan2011/nv011711part2.html

I do agree with, pro-life rallies alone do not get a lot of coverage (and there are plenty that get bigger than 1500) unless a politician speaks at them.  Then its huge news.


----------



## Monroe (Sep 30, 2011)

Carol said:


> I do agree with, pro-life rallies alone do not get a lot of coverage (and there are plenty that get bigger than 1500) unless a politician speaks at them.  Then its huge news.



American politicians show up to Pro-Life rallies? If a Canadian allowed any association with a prolife movement they would be dooming their chances of being elected/re-elected.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 30, 2011)

Monroe said:


> To tell the truth, I ignore anything that's about Pro-Lifer's. I took time to examine the opinion, I disagreed with it and moved on. As long as there are no laws restraining abortion in Canada, I'm content. Maybe there are a lot of other people that aren't interested in that debate?
> 
> I didn't see anything in the news about the NY protestors. It was only on here that I saw anything about them.



I think you hit on an interesting point.  If people are not interested in 'having that debate anymore' and it's not news, then there is no reason to report it.  Perhaps people are not particularly interested in 200 people in a park protesting against Wall Street?


----------



## Carol (Sep 30, 2011)

Monroe said:


> American politicians show up to Pro-Life rallies? If a Canadian allowed any association with a prolife movement they would be dooming their chances of being elected/re-elected.



Yes they do.  New Jersey governor Chris Christie (some say he could be a Presidential contender) attended one in January, here is the local coverage at the time:
http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/2011/01/anti-abortion_rally_marks_roe.html

His attendance of that rally made was mentioned in a national story about him today:
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/44719797/ns/politics/#.ToZMu9SH0ao


----------



## Monroe (Sep 30, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I think you hit on an interesting point.  If people are not interested in 'having that debate anymore' and it's not news, then there is no reason to report it.  Perhaps people are not particularly interested in 200 people in a park protesting against Wall Street?



The 200 people protesting on Wall Street weren't news here. A lot of people are pissed off with Wall Street.


----------



## Monroe (Sep 30, 2011)

Carol said:


> Yes they do.  New Jersey governor Chris Christie (some say he could be a Presidential contender) attended one in January, here is the local coverage at the time:
> http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/2011/01/anti-abortion_rally_marks_roe.html
> 
> His attendance of that rally made was mentioned in a national story about him today:
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/44719797/ns/politics/#.ToZMu9SH0ao



I guess it's the same thing as American politicians having to prove they are Christians. Canadian Politicians distance themselves from religion. It's not a selling point here.


----------



## Flea (Oct 1, 2011)

I don't think it should be a selling point here either.  Any marriage of politics and religion cheapens both parties.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 1, 2011)

This scumbag looks to have a history of brutality


> A 2001 report recovered by intelligence blog Cyptome claims Bologna  is "notorious for his previous treatment of protesters," and described  an allegation by the People's Law Collective that said Bologna shoved  two protesters before later returning to arrest them.
> At the 2004 Republican Convention, Bologna was again cited for  unnecessary force, and stands accused of false arrest and civil rights  violations in a claim filed in 2007.
> Alan Levine, a civil rights lawyer representing a protester allegedly  held in a special detention facility for hours during the 2004  Convention, heard about the pepper spray incident and immediately  thought of Bologna. "A bunch of were wondering," he said, according to  The Guardian, "if any of the same guys were involved."


http://www.ibtimes.com/articles/222251/20110929/anthony-bologna-nypd.htm

The expected response to his multiple attacks will be, based on previous NYPD actions, a transfer and a promotion with pay hike.  

Now, given that NYC has over 2,000 police controled cameras deployed, some must be pointed at the protest area. I'm sure that there exists police footage of the events, however I doubt that will ever be shown. The NYPD is focusing much of their attention on people with cameras it seems, and the 'explanations' for the rights violations keep sounding rather strained.

http://themoderatevoice.com/123804/pepper-spray-continued/


----------

